# Plants and orchids from Ecuagenera



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

I am going to place an order with Ecuagenera. Would anyone recommend some nice, rare and terrarium suitable plants and/or orchids from them ? TIA.


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

what are the conditions in your tank(s)?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

when had you planned to place your order??


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

toaddrool said:


> what are the conditions in your tank(s)?



The tanks are usually in the upper 60s to upper 70s but they can get down to low 60s to the 90s once in a while.


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

Judy S said:


> when had you planned to place your order??


In the next few days. The cutoff date is Feb 18. I am planning to pick up the plants from them at the Orchid Show in Santa Barbara.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I would highly recommend. ..
Lepanthes calodictyon
Lepanthes tentaculata
Lepanthes telipogoniflora.....
I have them I my frog tanks. ..constantly in bloom and they love the moist conditions.....


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I will be making another order through Ecuagenera soon too! They have some great pleurothallids. Here is what I ordered last time and everything is thriving in my vivariums.

Pleurothallis grobyi
Stelis mystax
Restrepia iris
Restrepia brachypus
Porroglossum hystrix
Scaphosepalum breve

This is what I'm planning on ordering at some point this year. I can't guarentee that all of tjese will do well in vivaria, but most are viv proven species. The Barbosella and the crinita are the onrs I'm most hesitant about since not much info is available for them.

Pleurothallis barbulata
Pleurothallis crinita
Pleurothallis niveoglobula
Pleurothallis megalops
Stelis kefersteiniana
Dionopsis erinacea
Lepanthes calodictyon
Lepanthes gargoyla
Lepanthes jubata
Restrepia cymbula
Scaphosepalum microdactylum
Scaphosepalum rapax
Platystele umbellata
Barbosella orbicularis

Good luck!

John


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

THey are addictive.
Hey take a look at my plant list from my tank that has similar temps as yours.
You have to go to the Flickr site to see the list.
https://flic.kr/p/g1UeiH


----------



## amgini (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the great suggestions...just ordered a bunch of orchids lol.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

amgini said:


> Thanks for all the great suggestions...just ordered a bunch of orchids lol.


Oh come on! You gotta share the list with us!

John


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Plths. crinita should do fine for you in a tank. Treat it like you would Plths. dodsonii or relatives...slightly drier than the typical Pleuro but good light and air movement, mounted with little moss.



FroggyKnight said:


> I will be making another order through Ecuagenera soon too! They have some great pleurothallids. Here is what I ordered last time and everything is thriving in my vivariums.
> 
> Pleurothallis grobyi
> Stelis mystax
> ...


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

I would recommend looking at their show listings. They will be in Cali a couple times in the next month if I'm not mistaken. I say this because the division's they bring to the shows tend to be very generous. Have your list in hand and try to pay them a visit. They are good people!


----------



## treylane (May 16, 2012)

FroggyKnight said:


> I will be making another order through Ecuagenera soon too! They have some great pleurothallids. Here is what I ordered last time and everything is thriving in my vivariums.
> 
> Pleurothallis grobyi
> Stelis mystax
> ...


I've got several of these and it's a great list. I can't recommend Scaphosepalum rapax enough - totally idiotproof little plant that spits out tons of blooms.

Specklinia zephyrina (ecua also / used to list it as Pleurothallis setigera) is also great. Tiny little plant that puts out comparatively large purple flowers.

Pleurothallis quadricaudata (I got mine from Andy's, but ecua has em in stock now too) has never ever stopped blooming for me - giant white blooms on a reasonably compact plant, and the foliage looks great too.


----------

